# 65 wheels



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

I asked this ? about 6 months ago and I got an answer but my uncle lost the note he wrote it on. I need to know the back spaceing for 15" wheels on a 1965 GTO with disc brakes up front and drums in rear. If some one knows can you email me at [email protected]. I would like it emailed so I can't loss it.


----------

